# Mazzer Mini Adjustment Pin Query



## CoffeeElvis (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi

I just received a second hand Mazzer Mini purchased from eBay. It has arrived without an adjustment pin to change the grind of the burrs. I note that you can pick up a spare relatively cheaply and even an M5 bolt but in the meantime any idea how to make the grind more fine without the pin? Newbie so sorry if it's an obvious question.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

turn the adjustment collar by hand


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The pin only makes it easier to adjust the collar. Grip the collar firmly and nudge it to adjust. OR Temporarily inset a thin screwdriver into one of the holes to give you extra leverage, taking care not to damage thre thread in the hole.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

As CC says, you should be able to turn by hand. It's a reverse thread so coarser is clockwise.

If its really stiff then keep turning it clockwise until it comes free, remove the upper burr and clean everything up. Run a toothpick end through the threads both female and male to remove debris and buy some food safe grease to put a thin layer on the threads.


----------



## CoffeeElvis (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks all, it's actually not moving at all. I'm worried that I'll break it if I use too much force. There isn't any sort of lock or anything that needs to be taken off first is there?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The threads of your grinder are gunked up with coffee oil, you need to get it to turn clockwise and keep turning it until the top burr carrier comes out. There may be a couple of screws that you have to remove, one Locke the hopper in place, the other which will be on the top of the adjustment collar prevents the collar moving out of espresso settings. Remove both of these acres and remove the top burr carrier, then clean the threads and chamber, grease the threads and refit.


----------



## CoffeeElvis (Nov 5, 2014)

Cheers guys. I'll take a look tonight. Pesky work calls :-(


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Not sure about the Mini, but the SJ has a bolt that prevents large movements of the collar. Check you don't have a bolt through the top of the collar?!


----------



## CoffeeElvis (Nov 5, 2014)

Had another quick go before I left and it finally loosened. I'll try and clean it out with a tooth pic described above. One thing I forget to mention as that the grind was incredibly coarse at around setting 3 and struggled to go anti clockwise so think it may need greasing too


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Firstly check the threads on both halves of the adjustment collar. They are very fine and easily cross-threaded (ok not that easily but there are some heavy-handed goofs in Ebayland!)

If they are chewed up that is not good news at all. Most likely though as Coffee Chap says, they're gunked up with oils or grinds. Give them a real good clean with a toothbrush and some Cafiza made into a solution, then to lube them you can use the tiniest bit of food safe silicone grease like Molycote 111 - if you have some. Otherwise a very fine coating of a chapstick, just enough to help them move smoothly. The collar should feel firm but smooth and easy enough to move by hand without the stick/bolt/lever.


----------



## CoffeeElvis (Nov 5, 2014)

So I've had a little play with it tonight. I don't have any cleaning solution or grease so just took the top burr off and used a tooth pick. There wasn't a whole lot to my eyes but after putting it back I've turned it towards the finer end and with a bit of force I've got it producing a fine talc consistency. Incidentally there wasn't any screw preventing the collar moving so I'm now a touch anxious that I turn it too tight









I can hear the burrs coming closer together when I turn it which I know is normal but is there such a thing as turning it too tight? Given the amount of force it takes to move it at the moment I'm worried I do some damage.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I use butter or oil on the threads of my SJ, a very small amount but does the job.

If you are grinding 'talc' this is likely already too fine, you are aiming for a 1:2 ratio shot in 25-30seconds as a starting point (so 18g of dry coffee making a 36g shot).

There are a couple of ways to check when to stop tightening the burrs:

With the grinder on and empty tighten the burrs until you hear a 'chirp' this is as close to burr touch as you want to get(dont do this if the adjustment is causing the collar to 'jump')

or

With the grinder off tighten as far as you can, look down the throat of the grinder and you will see a bolt holding in the lower burr, see if this turns with your fingers, it shouldn't if you have been able to tighten to burr touching point. Then back off the grinder by quarter of a turn or so.


----------



## CoffeeElvis (Nov 5, 2014)

So after the grind looking like talc I dialled it back maybe two notches to this. What's everyone's thoughts? I'm in between espresso machines so can't actually time a shot, just been experimenting with getting a good grind ready for the arrival of the new machine. Please remember I'm a complete newbie so really niaive to the world of espresso


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

To set to espresso point (depending on beans) Unplug the M/ch, remove hopper and then unscrew the adjustment collar. Lift off top burr carrier and clean. Brush out any coffee grounds in/ on lower burr. Make sure threads on adjuster are clean then apply a small amount of lubrication (try vaseline) Refit top carrier and carefully screw in adjuster ring /collar.

Wind down until you can just turn the spindle (bolt in centre) and hear the burrs touching. NOW wind the collar back 17 notches NOW wind it forward 4 notches (this removes any free play in the thread) Your machine is now set to espresso grind (depending on beans). It is normal to "tweak" the grind from this point to suit your pour.

It is important to fit the screw in the top of the adjustment collar (rear R/H side) to prevent accidental locking of burrs when adjusting.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Coffee Elvis although it's usually pretty impossible to judge grinds from a pic I'd say that your last pic looks like too fine - but the advice Frank gave (El Carajillo) is spot on and there's not much point doing any guesswork until you've got your machine there. Frank's guide will get you to within a few 'indents' of where you need to be (bean dependent).


----------



## CoffeeElvis (Nov 5, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Wind down until you can just turn the spindle (bolt in centre) and hear the burrs touching.


Thanks for your response. Can you just expand upon what you mean by this? If I've put the hopper and adjustment collar back I'm not able to see inside for bolt? Sorry, as I said, newbie!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Take the hopper off. With the adjuster in place you should be able to see a spindle in the middle of the hole that attaches to the movable burr. You should be able to grip this and turn it with your finger and thumb. Spin it freely and then tighten the collar until burrs just touch, then back off as per original post from frank.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just to add, if you have socket spanners, use a 13 mm socket on an extension bar.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

In fact, I'm sure @DavecUK won't mind me posting this helpful link.

It's for the 'e' (on demand no doser) version but the principle is the same for the bit you're interested in.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/mazzer-mini-e-reseeting-grind-and-cleaning-tips


----------



## CoffeeElvis (Nov 5, 2014)

So, got myself a used Gaggia Classic from this here forum. I've followed the instructions as per El Carajillo's instructions above in respect of the Mazzer. However I'm getting a 11-13 second extraction time for a double espresso. I'm weighing 18g of beans which were roasted on 11th Jan then putting all of that grind in the portafilter. Anyone got any suggestions as to what might get me nearer 25 seconds?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Grind finer for starters. Every grinder is different, so no matter what works for someone else, your grinder will probably be different. You probably only need to adjust a few notches finer.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you getting your 18g back out?


----------



## CoffeeElvis (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes 18g in and 18g out. Just wondering whether the beans could be fresher to get a slower extraction. I've had the grinder so fine that the burrs were practically touching and still a quick extraction. I put 20g in and got 20g out then got a 38 sec time


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The mazzer should grind talc. I.e. Way too fine for a normal extraction. It is not normal for the finest grind not to be chocking the machine.

Seriously stale coffee could be the culprit. But if the coffee is at all fresh you shouldn't be having problems choking your machine.


----------



## CoffeeElvis (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe it's the pressurised basket with the Gaggia? I read somewhere that no matter how you grind or tamp its unlikely to have any significant impact on extraction time. Is it worth a unpressurised one?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Oh golly! You are using a pressurised basket?! Replace it first, then see how you go.


----------



## CoffeeElvis (Nov 5, 2014)

This is the basket. Pressurised or unpressurised?

QUOTE=timmyjj21;390828]Oh golly! You are using a pressurised basket?! Replace it first, then see how you go.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Unpressurised. So that's good!


----------



## CoffeeElvis (Nov 5, 2014)

Good maybe but all the more confused as to why grind isn't having any difference on exctraction time. All too quick


----------

